# Applying wax in cold weather



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Is applying wax in cold weather a no go, reason I ask is, after having recently becoming a Mini owner, I don't think the poor things ever been clay barred or waxed for a few years!! I was looking at claying it this week, but obviously then applying a couple of coats of colli thereafter. Would the cold weather make this process difficult?

Nigel


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

absolutely not :thumb:

Personally I would probably wait until warmer weather (or you can get it indoors) to clay it. When cold it dramatically increases the chances of the clay bar marring the paintwork. Even if you soak the clay in warm water it quickly gets cold when on the cold metal, and when cold the clay hardens and you risk marring.

I'd give it a damn good clean, use some quality paint cleaner and slap on the Colli and then wait until spring for a full clay session. You're bound to pick up more contaminants before spring anyway 

_PS Jon (Epoch) has a theory that applying wax in warm temps with very low humidity allows the solvents to evaporate quicker and more fully, leading to a more durable finish. Having done that about 8-9 weeks ago with some test areas on my car, and the waxes lasting almost like new to this day, I think he might be right :thumb: If thats the case, dont expect the Colli to perform to the legendary levels you may read about from time to time, but it will still serve you well _


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for that advice, I'll do what you say, and wait for things to warm up a bit. But in the meantime, just clean it more often, to remove grime and salt etc.

Nigel


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

If you use collinite in cold weather(below 7 degrees) dont leave it for longer then 5 mins otherwise it will be a nightmare to get off. Took menearly 2 hours to buff off collinite that was left for about 20mins in cold weather, plus there was lots of spots which were still visable the next day which i have to rebuff all the spots i missed.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

never had any probs in this weather,id just do one panel at a time!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> _PS Jon (Epoch) has a theory that applying wax in warm temps with very low humidity allows the solvents to evaporate quicker and more fully, leading to a more durable finish. Having done that about 8-9 weeks ago with some test areas on my car, and the waxes lasting almost like new to this day, I think he might be right :thumb: If thats the case, dont expect the Colli to perform to the legendary levels you may read about from time to time, but it will still serve you well _





MrDUB said:


> If you use collinite in cold weather(below 7 degrees) dont leave it for longer then 5 mins otherwise it will be a nightmare to get off. Took menearly 2 hours to buff off collinite that was left for about 20mins in cold weather, plus there was lots of spots which were still visable the next day which i have to rebuff all the spots i missed.


Colly's would be an exception to my thoughts as the solvents used in these will perform almost underwater and at 0C.

However claying in the cold is probably safer to be avoided as mentioned above.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Colly's would be an exception to my thoughts as the solvents used in these will perform almost underwater and at 0C.
> 
> However claying in the cold is probably safer to be avoided as mentioned above.


my only experiences with 476 have been in colder weather and I had a total mare with it - wax holograms for days  Not sure its immune personally but whatever, I hated it 

845 is a dream however, in warm or cold :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> my only experiences with 476 have been in colder weather and I had a total mare with it - wax holograms for days  Not sure its immune personally but whatever, I hated it
> 
> 845 is a dream however, in warm or cold :thumb:


User application fault


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

With regards to claying in the cold:

Get a kettle, break a clay bar up into small pieces and soak in the hot water.

Rotate the pieces, making sure the one you are working with stays supple.

I use select products in the cold weather.

Today I protected my Dad's mates Range Rover Supercharged, he had it washed and ready for tar removal and claying in the garage (the door was open though).

So quite chilly, but nothing was an issue.

I thoroughly recommend Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze (probably my favourite product) as it is so easy on, and unreal how easy it comes off (in hot or cold). Coupled with the amazing finish it leaves and price, it can't be beaten. Hence why it was used today.

I then applied Dodo Supernatual V2, and this was also a doddle to use in the cold (a first for me).

I looked to use my Blackfire Wet Diamond AFPP but it had separated in the cold...

I hope to get my car waxed again tomorrow so that it looks lush for when I return from my next offshore trip.
I applied Z Glasur a week ago, and had issues later in the day with condensation. This seems to be a problem when working outside.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> User application fault


yep :thumb:

bloke doing it was useless :lol:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope you still got the RX-8?! I put some #915 on my car a short while ago. It was cold, not as cold as now but still chilly. Went on and off without any probems.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Yeh still have the Rx, that i'll be keeping a long time. I recently had a replacement engine fitted in march, and have only put some 3,000 miles on it since then. It mainly comes out at weekends, as I'm fortunate enough to able to walk to work. The mini is the runaround through the week.

Nigel


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

It was 476's i was using, left it too long!

Might try 845 nest time.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just used Collinite 885 for the first time... I waxed the car by panels and let it sit no longer than a minute before buffing off. It still wasn't the easiest to take off, but nonetheless, not as hard as some of the waxes I've used. Oh and it was damn cold in my garage today because the gas on my heater ran out!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

nilitara said:


> Yeh still have the Rx, that i'll be keeping a long time. I recently had a replacement engine fitted in march, and have only put some 3,000 miles on it since then. It mainly comes out at weekends, as I'm fortunate enough to able to walk to work. The mini is the runaround through the week.
> 
> Nigel


Glad to hear it Nigel, hope the engine was under warranty  Happy rotoring!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

My engine was out of warranty, but Mazda were first class, and replaced my engine FOC didn't even have to pay labour costs. If I did need to pay the costs myself I was looking at £5000 !!

Nigel


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

nilitara said:


> My engine was out of warranty, but Mazda were first class, and replaced my engine FOC didn't even have to pay labour costs. If I did need to pay the costs myself I was looking at £5000 !!
> 
> Nigel


Nice one, glad to hear look after their customers well  Makes me consider a 8 next more seriously.


----------

